# Draw my OCs c:



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't have much tbt so I'm looking for some freebies of my OCs. We can also do an art trade if you want c: 
Please draw anyone here c:
And here's my art if you want an art trade(x) 
Thanks ~


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## Aali (Aug 7, 2016)

I would as for an art trade, but you're art is way better than mine it's so prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Here are my examples if you want a freebie let me know http://imgur.com/a/ZSRWO


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 7, 2016)

here's a freebie for u!! c:


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2016)

Aali said:


> I would as for an art trade, but you're art is way better than mine it's so prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Here are my examples if you want a freebie let me know http://imgur.com/a/ZSRWO



Of course, you're art is really cute!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2016)

Aali said:


> I would as for an art trade, but you're art is way better than mine it's so prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Here are my examples if you want a freebie let me know http://imgur.com/a/ZSRWO



Of course, you're art is really cute!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2016)

strawberrigod said:


> View attachment 179565
> 
> here's a freebie for u!! c:



Ahh thank you, it's so cute!! c:


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm interested in drawing Mika! What is her personality? I'm working on poses and knowing her personality would really help!



Spoiler:  Example


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 13, 2016)

if i had any drawing talent i'd definitely draw mika, she's such a cutie!


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2016)

Posting to make it so I can see teh above persons post 

its invisible


----------



## Pearls (Aug 14, 2016)

Locket said:


> I'm interested in drawing Mika! What is her personality? I'm working on poses and knowing her personality would really help!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Example



Your art's super cute! I haven't really thought much about her personality or backstory but she's really shy and kind 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> if i had any drawing talent i'd definitely draw mika, she's such a cutie!



Thanks! You can still draw her if you want, I'm sure it would be cute c:


----------



## Locket (Aug 14, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Your art's super cute! I haven't really thought much about her personality or backstory but she's really shy and kind



That helps XD

Just having simple words helps a tooooonnnnnnn

I'll draw her as soon as I can!


----------



## Mechanicle Mutant (Aug 14, 2016)

*THE QUALITY AFTER TAKING IT OFF MY 3DS MAKES ME SAD BUT WHATEVER TAKE IT*

*DON'T LOOK DIRECTLY AT HER HAIR YOUR EYES WILL SUFFER*


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2016)

Spoiler:  It's really bad, but here it is











you can send some TBTB over if you think its good enough for some .-.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 15, 2016)

Mechanicle Mutant said:


> *THE QUALITY AFTER TAKING IT OFF MY 3DS MAKES ME SAD BUT WHATEVER TAKE IT*
> View attachment 180530
> *DON'T LOOK DIRECTLY AT HER HAIR YOUR EYES WILL SUFFER*



Aaaaa thank you so much I love it!!  The colors are nice c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> Spoiler:  It's really bad, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you!! It's super cute! I'll send some tbt over, I don't have that much though, sorry c:


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Ahh thank you!! It's super cute! I'll send some tbt over, I don't have that much though, sorry c:



Thanks! I don't really care, I usually just do freebies.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 15, 2016)

I drew Mika as a freebie, she's so cute! :}


Spoiler: Close up













Spoiler: Original











It looks a lot better close up IMO, and sorry it's so messy! I've literally been up for over 24 hours, rip.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 16, 2016)

Voiku said:


> I drew Mika as a freebie, she's so cute! :}
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Close up
> ...



Omg thank you so much!! This is so good, I love it! :0


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 17, 2016)

i drew azura. she looks like one of my ocs named fauna haha


----------



## Pearls (Aug 18, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> i drew azura. she looks like one of my ocs named fauna haha
> View attachment 180815



Ahh thanks it's so cute!! Does she haha. I just made her one day when I was bored. I didn't spend much time thinking her out, I just chose whatever was cute c:


----------



## Pearls (Aug 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## pottingston (Aug 20, 2016)

steven universe yeeeeaaaahhh


----------



## Pearls (Aug 20, 2016)

pottingston said:


> View attachment 181206
> steven universe yeeeeaaaahhh



Aaaa thank you!! It's so cute omg :00


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 24, 2016)

I do like art

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna do a traditional for now because my pen is missing and my brother is on the computer


----------



## Pearls (Aug 28, 2016)

Malaionus said:


> I do like art
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm gonna do a traditional for now because my pen is missing and my brother is on the computer



Ok can't wait to see it c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Malaionus said:


> I do like art
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm gonna do a traditional for now because my pen is missing and my brother is on the computer



Ok can't wait to see it c:


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 31, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

bumps


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 2, 2016)

Id be up for a trade if you'd be interested >_< 

Examples of my art here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?386118-Oc-mayor-art-open-p-u-kaiserin


----------



## Pearls (Sep 3, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Id be up for a trade if you'd be interested >_<
> 
> Examples of my art here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?386118-Oc-mayor-art-open-p-u-kaiserin



Sure! Your art's really cute. Who would you like me to draw? c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 3, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Sure! Your art's really cute. Who would you like me to draw? c:



Aw thank you >_< would you be able to draw Max for me? http://toyhou.se/497246.max Is there anyone in particular you'd like or can I choose? ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

also if ever in the future you wanted to sell your lil unnamed one with blue and brown hair hit me up plsss because she's so cute omg


----------



## Pearls (Sep 3, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Aw thank you >_< would you be able to draw Max for me? http://toyhou.se/497246.max Is there anyone in particular you'd like or can I choose? ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also if ever in the future you wanted to sell your lil unnamed one with blue and brown hair hit me up plsss because she's so cute omg



I can try, I've never really drew guys before so it might be bad but I guess I should start trying lol. If he turns out terrible is there any girls you want me to draw? He might turn out fine though, idk c:
You can choose anyone you want c:

I'm not looking to sell her anytime soon as I just got her last week but if I ever do I'll tell you c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 3, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> I can try, I've never really drew guys before so it might be bad but I guess I should start trying lol. If he turns out terrible is there any girls you want me to draw? He might turn out fine though, idk c:
> You can choose anyone you want c:
> 
> I'm not looking to sell her anytime soon as I just got her last week but if I ever do I'll tell you c:



Otherwise Lilla would be great too, either one is fine c: http://toyhou.se/519041.lilla
aha okie thank you ^_^


----------



## Pearls (Sep 3, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Otherwise Lilla would be great too, either one is fine c: http://toyhou.se/519041.lilla
> aha okie thank you ^_^



Ok c: I'll try Max first but if I can't draw him I'll draw Lilla c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 3, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Ok c: I'll try Max first but if I can't draw him I'll draw Lilla c:



Okie thank you!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 4, 2016)

Here you go!!

i couldn't resist she's so cute ^_^


----------



## Pearls (Sep 5, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> i couldn't resist she's so cute ^_^
> 
> View attachment 182778



Aaa thanks, it's really cute! I'll finish yours by tomorrow c:


----------



## Pearls (Sep 7, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Otherwise Lilla would be great too, either one is fine c: http://toyhou.se/519041.lilla
> aha okie thank you ^_^




I drew Lilla and a quick sketch of Max c:


Spoiler: lilla

















Spoiler: max











- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope you don't mind I posted lilla on devaintart c:
http://pastelpearls.deviantart.com/art/For-MayorMae-tbt-633117779


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 7, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> I drew Lilla and a quick sketch of Max c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lilla
> ...



Oh gosh thank you so much! They're gorgeous haha >_<


----------



## Pearls (Sep 7, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Oh gosh thank you so much! They're gorgeous haha >_<



You're welcome! c:


----------



## Pearls (Sep 9, 2016)

bumps


----------



## Pearls (Sep 10, 2016)

bumppp


----------



## Pearls (Sep 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 15, 2016)

bumps


----------



## Pearls (Sep 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi! I was wondering if you'd like to do an art trade? Your art is super cute!


----------



## Pearls (Sep 19, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you'd like to do an art trade? Your art is super cute!



Hi! Sure, I'd love to! c: Your art style is adorable!!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 19, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Hi! Sure, I'd love to! c: Your art style is adorable!!



yay and thanks! uwu I'd love to get see Momoka drawn in your style! other ref


----------



## Pearls (Sep 19, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> yay and thanks! uwu I'd love to get see Momoka drawn in your style! other ref



yw! c: I'll start it as soon as I can c: I don't mind which of my ocs you draw, just choose any c:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 19, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> yw! c: I'll start it as soon as I can c: I don't mind which of my ocs you draw, just choose any c:



Great! I'll get started asap! ^^


----------



## Pearls (Sep 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 1, 2016)

bumps


----------



## Pearls (Oct 3, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 18, 2016)

Bump


----------



## shuba (Oct 20, 2016)

Spoiler: mary



haha, sorry if she doesnt really look 15 or ooc


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

shuba said:


> Spoiler: mary
> 
> 
> 
> haha, sorry if she doesnt really look 15 or ooc



Aaaa thank you!! She looks amazing! <33 You're the first person to draw her, tysm


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi! I drew one of Azura but I don't know if you'll like it, here you go! ^^ By the way, this is my first ever piece of art on TBT, it took me like forever


Spoiler: Azura










Sorry if it wasn't what you were expecting!
I was looking at your art and it's soo good, I especially love the Steven Universe ones ^-^


----------



## Pearls (Oct 22, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Hi! I drew one of Azura but I don't know if you'll like it, here you go! ^^ By the way, this is my first ever piece of art on TBT, it took me like forever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Azura
> ...



Aaaa thanks!! I love it! It's really good <3 
And thank you!! ^u^


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 22, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Aaaa thanks!! I love it! It's really good <3
> And thank you!! ^u^



You don't have to pretend to me, I don't think it's that good but thanks. ^^ I would have been much better hand drawn but then again, I have bad camera skills ^~^
I'm gonna go do another one cos I'm bored


----------



## Pearls (Oct 23, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> You don't have to pretend to me, I don't think it's that good but thanks. ^^ I would have been much better hand drawn but then again, I have bad camera skills ^~^
> I'm gonna go do another one cos I'm bored



I'm not pretending, I really do like it!  You're welcome c:
Thanks I can't wait to see it


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 23, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> I'm not pretending, I really do like it!  You're welcome c:
> Thanks I can't wait to see it



I might not be able to get it to you today because I'm starting school again tomorrow, but I'll try and get it to you ASAP


----------



## Pearls (Oct 23, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> I might not be able to get it to you today because I'm starting school again tomorrow, but I'll try and get it to you ASAP



Okay, that's fine! I'm back at school tomorrow too so I totally understand


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally finished! Whew!


Spoiler: Lexi










I'm trying to figure out my style right now but I like this one better ^^
I hope you like it! ^-^


----------



## Pearls (Oct 24, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Finally finished! Whew!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lexi
> ...



Ahh thank you!! It's a nice style!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2016)

I think I'll draw one of your characters this week.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> I think I'll draw one of your characters this week.



aaaa I'd love that! I've always loved your art style!


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 8, 2016)

bumping this again


----------



## Pearls (Dec 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## Eudial (Dec 12, 2016)

knock knock! I hope you like it. I was experimenting some stuff.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 13, 2016)

Eudial said:


> knock knock! I hope you like it. I was experimenting some stuff.



aaaa thanks, it's adorable! c:


----------



## Pearls (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## toastia (Dec 23, 2016)

i drew the unnamed one :3 she's super cute btw


----------



## Pearls (Dec 26, 2016)

toastia said:


> i drew the unnamed one :3 she's super cute btw
> 
> View attachment 191054



thank you so much, it's so cute!! <33


----------



## Pearls (Dec 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## Fox Mulder (Jan 1, 2017)

Spoiler: here it is



I drew Carissa. I don't usually do this style, so I figured it'd be good practice. Sorry if the colours aren't showing up as much as they're supposed to.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2017)

Fox Mulder said:


> Spoiler: here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!! It looks amazing <33


----------



## Pearls (Jan 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jan 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jan 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 5, 2017)

bump


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk why it's so small omg


----------



## Pearls (Feb 10, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> View attachment 193953
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> idk why it's so small omg



Thank you, it's so cute!! c:


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 12, 2017)

your OCs are just so cute i'm probably gonna draw them all thanks bye

- - - Post Merge - - -



opalskiies said:


> your OCs are just so cute i'm probably gonna draw them all thanks bye



also that file is like. huge. so i'm kinda sad that TBT keeps making them tiny :^) i tried using the URL from my twitter but it doesn't work so if u want a bigger size here is a link: https://twitter.com/PinkShipping/status/830858230070968320


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> View attachment 194200
> 
> your OCs are just so cute i'm probably gonna draw them all thanks bye
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you!! I'm honored you like my ocs so much >u< feel free to draw as many as you want c:
btw if you want the image bigger you can try uploading them with a site such as imgur c:


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 12, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/Tu045 here's another :^) sorry if i seem weird but they're REALLY cute and they're giving me practice with my new tablet and sai. so. please enjoy :^)


----------



## Pearls (Feb 13, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Tu045 here's another :^) sorry if i seem weird but they're REALLY cute and they're giving me practice with my new tablet and sai. so. please enjoy :^)



thank you!! I really appreciate you drawing so much for me  you don't seem weird at all, I'm glad they're helping you


----------



## Pearls (Feb 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Trasey (Feb 25, 2017)

lmao. I did this in paint then after 3 hours, I gave up loll

- - - Post Merge - - -

I promise I can do better lollel


----------



## Pearls (Feb 27, 2017)

Trasey said:


> View attachment 194796
> 
> lmao. I did this in paint then after 3 hours, I gave up loll
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Trasey (Feb 27, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Thank you!



lol  This was a satirical joke


----------



## Pearls (Feb 27, 2017)

Trasey said:


> lol  This was a satirical joke



Lol thank you anyway c:


----------



## Pearls (Mar 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 4, 2017)

Can we do an art trade? pm me for more info!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 4, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Can we do an art trade? pm me for more info!



Yeah sure


----------



## Hatori (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi there! I haven't drawn female characters in a long time but I wanted to give Luna a try, so here's a colored sketch of her!







I hope you like it!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 9, 2017)

Hatori said:


> Hi there! I haven't drawn female characters in a long time but I wanted to give Luna a try, so here's a colored sketch of her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thank you, she looks amazing!!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Tensu (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd love to do an art trade with you as soon as my laptop is fixed! I'll let you know


----------



## Pearls (Mar 13, 2017)

Tensu said:


> I'd love to do an art trade with you as soon as my laptop is fixed! I'll let you know



Sure!  Pm me when you'd like to do it


----------



## Pearls (Mar 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## Astarte (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll work on something for you


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks! Can't wait to see it


----------



## MayorMollyofTinytown (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry for the picture quality I hope you like it though.  


- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know how to flip it.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2017)

MayorMollyofTinytown said:


> Sorry for the picture quality I hope you like it though.
> View attachment 197140
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ahhh thank you, she looks so pretty!! <3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## K_S (May 14, 2017)

Spoiler:  Lexi without colour













Spoiler:  Lexi with colour










I loved the hair so I decided to give it a shot, first time actually drawing a full body, usually I just draw the head, neck and shoulders, anyway, hope you like it


----------



## Pearls (May 14, 2017)

K_S said:


> Spoiler:  Lexi without colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you it's super cute! <3


----------



## K_S (May 15, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Thank you it's super cute! <3



No problem, I might draw more at some point just for fun cause I need the practice for drawing everything below the shoulders


----------



## Pearls (May 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## K_S (May 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Morganite















Pretty sure I did the hair parting the wrong way but it's easy to flip images so the parting is the right way


----------



## Pearls (May 22, 2017)

K_S said:


> Spoiler: Morganite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you!! You did but it's okay! c:


----------



## K_S (May 22, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Ahh thank you!! You did but it's okay! c:



I always do partings that way, it's a habit I need to break, I just remembered some basic stuff about the OC like short pink hair, one eye covered up and just went from there, didn't realise I'd done the hair the opposite way until after I'd finished cx


----------



## Pearls (May 23, 2017)

It's alright! I do stuff like that all the time haha


----------



## Pearls (Jun 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 1, 2017)

Spoiler: Luna











I am sorry for disgracing such a beautiful oc lol


----------



## Pearls (Jun 2, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Spoiler: Luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you! She looks really cute, you didn't disgrace her at all c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 2, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Ahh thank you! She looks really cute, you didn't disgrace her at all c:



XD All that matters is that you like it. I might try another character later.


----------



## Montavely (Jun 2, 2017)

Spoiler: mary










thiss was so quick omg sorry


----------



## Pearls (Jun 3, 2017)

Montavely said:


> Spoiler: mary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaa thank you!! she looks rly in character! c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Mary










I'm so sorry that this one looks so bad compared to the other. I really disgraced this one xD


----------



## Pearls (Jun 5, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Spoiler: Mary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! You didn't, she looks great! c:


----------



## Pearls (Jun 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jun 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Hatori (Jun 15, 2017)

Just a super quick sketch, hope you like it!



Spoiler:  Angelina


----------



## Pearls (Jun 15, 2017)

Hatori said:


> Just a super quick sketch, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Angelina



aaaa thank you, she looks lovely! <33


----------



## Pearls (Jun 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Gene. (Jun 27, 2017)

woah i would love to do an art trade. i really want to draw one of your characters!!~ the character you can draw for the art trade is in my signature


----------



## Pearls (Jun 28, 2017)

Princess_Savannah said:


> woah i would love to do an art trade. i really want to draw one of your characters!!~ the character you can draw for the art trade is in my signature



sure! i have a few things to draw first though so it might take a little while, is that okay? c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

I was bored so okay


----------



## Pearls (Jul 5, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> View attachment 202506
> 
> I was bored so okay



Thank you, that's so cute! <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2017)

Would you like to do a art trade with me? My art looks like this: 1 | 2
If you are interested, I would just want a avatar as exchange, if you are okay with that


----------



## Pearls (Jul 5, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Would you like to do a art trade with me? My art looks like this: 1 | 2
> If you are interested, I would just want a avatar as exchange, if you are okay with that



Sure! What character would you like me to draw? c:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2017)

Is it possible, that you draw this _(yeh.. I really love that picture and I'm jealous of it.. xD)_
just with Cappy instead of Marshal and darkbrown eyes and brown, wavy hair? idk if it's clear q.q
If it's too complicated, I will search for something more simple 

Oh and.. do you just search art for "Crystal" or also the other ones in the other folders? o:

EDIT: I've made a quick sketch of what I meant. Here it is!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 5, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Is it possible, that you draw this _(yeh.. I really love that picture and I'm jealous of it.. xD)_
> just with Cappy instead of Marshal and darkbrown eyes and brown, wavy hair? idk if it's clear q.q
> If it's too complicated, I will search for something more simple
> 
> ...



Sure, that's fine c: 
And any character is fine. I just haven't moved Crystal into a folder yet lol


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 23, 2017)

gosh dang why does everyone on tbt have such nice ocs ;w;

I'll see if I can draw one of ur ocs if I have the time :3


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

tobiochan said:


> gosh dang why does everyone on tbt have such nice ocs ;w;
> 
> I'll see if I can draw one of ur ocs if I have the time :3



aaa thank you! c:


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 23, 2017)

Here you go! I drew Blossom if you don't mind 






No need to pay of course, but tbt tips are appreciated~ 

Please pm me if you want the high res version!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

tobiochan said:


> Here you go! I drew Blossom if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, it's so nice, thank you!! I sent some bells ^^


----------



## Pearls (Jul 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 25, 2017)

I guess we already have an art trade set up :3 Do you mind if I draw one of the little unamed characters you have?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 26, 2017)

Issi said:


> I guess we already have an art trade set up :3 Do you mind if I draw one of the little unamed characters you have?



Sure, that's fine!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 26, 2017)

Here is my half of the art trade! Enjoy!~



Spoiler: Pearl's Unamed OC


----------



## Pearls (Jul 26, 2017)

Issi said:


> Here is my half of the art trade! Enjoy!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I just saw this lmao
Thank you, they look so cute! I'll finish my half as soon as I can ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 26, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Sorry I just saw this lmao
> Thank you, they look so cute! I'll finish my half as soon as I can ^^



No rush! ^_^ Take your time. And I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 29, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 29, 2017)

Spoiler: sorry



Hey i'm not really an artist i just drew Evelyn for funsies cos she's pretty and i thought i'd show you. Hope she's okay :x


----------



## Pearls (Jul 30, 2017)

Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! She looks so nice! <3


----------



## allainah (Jul 31, 2017)

im trying to practice so i doodled aria for you 

http://imgur.com/a/LkDdJ


----------



## Pearls (Aug 2, 2017)

allainah said:


> im trying to practice so i doodled aria for you
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LkDdJ



She look so cute thank you!! <3


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## twins (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey pearls! Here is ciel


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2017)

twins said:


> Hey pearls! Here is ciel



aaa thank you, it's so cute! <3


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll try. Heads up: I'm bad at drawing...


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2017)

KiraTheGreatestHumanBeing said:


> I'll try. Heads up: I'm bad at drawing...



okay, thank you! i'm sure your not! c:


----------



## Pearls (Aug 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Shayden (Aug 16, 2017)

can i draw Ryuu? (For free, i just want some more finished works up my sleeve haha)


----------



## Pearls (Aug 18, 2017)

<Near> said:


> can i draw Ryuu? (For free, i just want some more finished works up my sleeve haha)



Of course! I can't wait to see it ^^


----------



## Pearls (Aug 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## dedenne (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you accept traditional art?
u probably do, but just checking


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Do you accept traditional art?
> u probably do, but just checking



Of course! ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

hmm...I'll draw one of them.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> hmm...I'll draw one of them.



Thanks, can't wait to see it! c:


----------



## dedenne (Sep 4, 2017)

I tried.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 5, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> I tried.View attachment 207341



Thank you, it's really cute! c:


----------



## dedenne (Sep 5, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Thank you, it's really cute! c:



Np


----------



## Pearls (Sep 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Aazia (Sep 12, 2017)

Would you consider an art trade? I can do about 3 drawings of any ocs u want I love your art here's a ref of my mayor https://m.imgur.com/a/OI3uB


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2017)

Aazia said:


> Would you consider an art trade? I can do about 3 drawings of any ocs u want I love your art here's a ref of my mayor https://m.imgur.com/a/OI3uB



Sorry, I'm really busy with school right now and I don't really have time for any art trades


----------



## Pearls (Sep 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Sep 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Sep 27, 2017)

Freebie since I'm stuck at school and can't make any "proper" art ^^ (sorry about the messiness, photoshop is weird ><)


----------



## Pearls (Sep 28, 2017)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> Freebie since I'm stuck at school and can't make any "proper" art ^^ (sorry about the messiness, photoshop is weird ><)



ahh thank you, she looks so cute! <3


----------



## Balverine (Sep 28, 2017)

Estella and Jasper are super cute, imma draw them lol
(whispers)and if you wanna trade, here's my baaaeeess lol


----------



## Pearls (Sep 28, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Estella and Jasper are super cute, imma draw them lol
> (whispers)and if you wanna trade, here's my baaaeeess lol



aaa thanks, can't wait to see them! 
and sure, i'd love to trade! i don't have any homework lol so i should be able to do it this weekend. i'll  draw Fionna and Kitz, they seem really cool!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 28, 2017)

Pearls said:


> aaa thanks, can't wait to see them!
> and sure, i'd love to trade! i don't have any homework lol so i should be able to do it this weekend. i'll  draw Fionna and Kitz, they seem really cool!



quick question, do estella and jasper know each other? or are they from different universes lol


----------



## Pearls (Sep 29, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> quick question, do estella and jasper know each other? or are they from different universes lol



yeah they do! theyre like kinda friends. not like proper good friends but still friends


----------



## Balverine (Oct 3, 2017)

Pearls said:


> yeah they do! theyre like kinda friends. not like proper good friends but still friends



Planning on having my art finished by tomorrow c:


----------



## Pearls (Oct 4, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Planning on having my art finished by tomorrow c:



Okay, can't wait to see it! Mine might take a few more days sorry, my laptop broke a few days ago but I got it fixed now so I'll get it finished as soon as I can ^^


----------



## Pearls (Oct 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

Spoiler: estella



https://i.imgur.com/HjAaPwe.png


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll do a trade if you want O:
I have art examples in this thread lol
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-s-Lovely-Art-Gallery-Requests-open-&#128150;


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2017)

namiieco said:


> Spoiler: estella
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HjAaPwe.png



Aaaa this is so good, thank you!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



popqueen54321 said:


> I'll do a trade if you want O:
> I have art examples in this thread lol
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-s-Lovely-Art-Gallery-Requests-open-&#128150;



Sure, I'd love to! What would you like me to draw? c:


----------



## Pearls (Oct 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

Here's Callisto 


Spoiler: he looks like zipper t bunny


----------



## Pearls (Oct 26, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Here's Callisto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: he looks like zipper t bunny
> ...



ahh thank you! c:


----------



## Pearls (Nov 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## Iemon (Nov 1, 2017)

I made a new base and decided to try it out on your char Noelle since she reminds me a bit of my OC,
hope you don't mind being my guinea pig haha ' u '​


----------



## Pearls (Nov 2, 2017)

Iemon said:


> I made a new base and decided to try it out on your char Noelle since she reminds me a bit of my OC,
> hope you don't mind being my guinea pig haha ' u 'View attachment 210525​



aaa it's so cute, thank you!! <3


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Nov 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

Pearls said:


> streaks



WAIT. do you mean like streaking across your own thread?? or am i just ridiculous? LMAO


----------



## Pearls (Nov 27, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> WAIT. do you mean like streaking across your own thread?? or am i just ridiculous? LMAO



OMG DID I WRITE STREAKS LMAOOO I meant bump omg. I’m so  used to typing streaks for snapchat??? I’m such a mess lmao sorry


----------



## Pearls (Dec 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## Stoocy (Dec 2, 2017)

Where can I find an image of your oc?


----------



## Pearls (Dec 2, 2017)

Stoocy said:


> Where can I find an image of your oc?



In the first post. If you click the word 'here' it'll take you to my toyhouse ^^


----------



## Stoocy (Dec 2, 2017)

Here you go! Sorry if its messy. https://imgur.com/a/YWdI6


----------



## Pearls (Dec 3, 2017)

Stoocy said:


> Here you go! Sorry if its messy. https://imgur.com/a/YWdI6



aaaa thank you!! he looks so cute, you have such a nice art style! <3


----------



## Pearls (Dec 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Dec 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## K_S (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Alex










Started this about a week or so ago, first attempt at a digital drawing so it's meh. Don't even know if you're still looking for art for this character either tbh


----------



## Pearls (Dec 29, 2017)

K_S said:


> Spoiler: Alex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, she looks super cute! and yeah I am, I just took her off my 'looking for art' tag cause she had way more art thank most other characters on it, but I love art of any character <3


----------



## K_S (Dec 29, 2017)

I might give drawing another one a shot once I have a bit of free time on my hands, glad you like it though


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## dedenne (Jan 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Spoiler



I hope you like It! Will probably go over it digitally lol.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 6, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213406I hope you like It! Will probably go over it digitally lol.



ahh thank you, it's so cute!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

Np!


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 6, 2018)

hhhh I drew this awhile back but forgot to post it ;v;


Spoiler










hope you like it, lemme know if you want any changes!!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 6, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> hhhh I drew this awhile back but forgot to post it ;v;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



omg this is so good!! thank you so much <3


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 6, 2018)

Noelle is such a cutie! I just got some new markers that match her perfectly- drawing her right now!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 6, 2018)

BlueBoxJuker said:


> Noelle is such a cutie! I just got some new markers that match her perfectly- drawing her right now!



ahh thanks, can't wait to see it!


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry for the fuzzy quality! I don't have the best camera. I hope you like it! All of your characters are really cute !!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 7, 2018)

BlueBoxJuker said:


> View attachment 213441
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy quality! I don't have the best camera. I hope you like it! All of your characters are really cute !!



ahh thank you, she looks great! <3 I love your art style! and thanks! ^^


----------



## K_S (Jan 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Evelyn











Sorry that only the rock's got colour on it, only did that to help me kinda visualise with her hand and her body resting on it etc.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 11, 2018)

K_S said:


> Spoiler: Evelyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aa thank you, she looks great! and that's fine!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## Kiera943 (Mar 2, 2018)

I thought Jasper was adorable!

Freebie for yah~


----------



## Pearls (Mar 3, 2018)

Kiera943 said:


> I thought Jasper was adorable!
> View attachment 214742
> Freebie for yah~



aaa thank you, this is so good!! <3


----------



## shuba (Mar 5, 2018)

Spoiler:  










i just realized that i already drew one of your ocs a while ago lol


----------



## Pearls (Mar 5, 2018)

shuba said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaa thank you omg he looks so cute! i love your art style!! <3


----------



## Pearls (Mar 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 25, 2018)

I haven?t done any art for ages now, except a piece I did for King Dorado ... anyway, here is Lavender for you ... it?s not the best, but I hope you like her


----------



## Pearls (Mar 25, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> I haven’t done any art for ages now, except a piece I did for King Dorado ... anyway, here is Lavender for you ... it’s not the best, but I hope you like her



Thank you, she looks great! <3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## katastrophic! (May 31, 2018)

clicky!


----------



## Pearls (Jun 1, 2018)

katastrophic! said:


> clicky!



ahh this is so cute, thank you!! <3


----------



## Robot_marmot (Jun 3, 2018)

Honey


----------



## Pearls (Jun 10, 2018)

Robot_marmot said:


> Honey



ahh thank you!! <3


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Aug 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Oct 23, 2018)

bump


----------

